# ET Atari 2600. Videogioco più brutto sepolto nel New Mexico.



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

ET, Il videogioco più brutta della storia. Ed il più grande flop commerciale che portò l'azienda ad un passo dal fallimento. Talmente brutto che Atari, per la vergogna, aveva deciso di seppellire le cartucce nel deserto del New Mexico.

Le cartucce sepolte sono state ritrovate lo scorso Sabato sotto cumuli di immondizia. La storia del seppellimento sembrava essere una leggenda metropolitana ma a quanto pare era tutto vero. 

Le riprese e gli scatti del ritrovamento sono stati effettuati da un regista che sta girando un documentario sulla storia dei videogiochi.

Foto


----------

